# Controlling, letting go of, or dealing with Ring Nerves!



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

I have one of the world's coolest dogs! He is well-trained and eager to work. He's fearless.

Our ONLY issue: When I get an adrenaline hit, he gets one too! And he gets super-high. His antics make him a crowd pleaser and I adore his enthusiasm and energy, but it would be nice if we could perform like we train! 

For those of you with an understanding of dogs who stress high, how can I control my stress responses well enough to hide them from him? OR, how can I teach him to stay calm when I don't?

He has his RE, CDX, GN, OAJ, OA and some Excellent legs. He is trained through utility. We have been in the ring together about 100 times.

I am a calm public speaker. My nerves aren't bad, but I do get a jolt and he feels every tiny whisper of it.

Any input would be appreciated. Best case scenerio: I maybe have 2 or 3 more years of running with this dog and I want to make the most of them.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Well, what are you stressed about or what are you getting the jolts from?


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

Just the jolt of competition. I am not "nervous" in the traditional sense. I enjoy everything about trialling. But there is a little hit that you get when you walk into the ring and want to do well. Only my male reacts to it. My two girls don't.

I'm not scared. I am totally cool with whatever happens. I sleep well the night before a show. But my pulse rate quickens when the judge asks, "Are you ready?" I love that moment, but I DO react to it!


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Oh, adrenaline! Wait, you did say that already 
To me (and I'm not in the sporting world at all), I think this is your problem: "OR, how can I teach him to stay calm when I don't."

I'm basing this on what you wrote in another thread, something about rewarding for enthusiasm even if the dog makes a mistake. That approach has actually made me think a lot. And I believe my freestyle instructor also subscribes to that idea. But as it is with anything in life, you give and you take. You have an amazing, intense, driven dog that is ready for anything. But you sacrifice control for it. I don't think your dog senses your adrenaline rush and as a result goes crazy. I think you've built this pattern of expecting full throttle during trials, and the "ready?" from the judge, the tension of a coil about to spring, are just the signals present at every run.


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

Ahh, BUT...

Let's take this weekend for example. I am trialling for my RAE. I didn't want to earn my "legs," I wanted to win the high combined award. So, when I stepped into the ring, my heart was pounding. I wanted to win the big award. On Saturday, we scored a 98 and a 99 and came close to the high-combined but didn't win it. On Sunday, I was determined to try harder. On our first run, we BUSTED!!! We still qualified, but it was a disaster! My dog was hopping and anticipating and jumping up at me and even yiping! So we got an abysmal 73!!! It was hilarious! When we went in for our second run, we got a 99.

I mean, really, the dog is great. I think he zinged off of my nerves.

The other possible explanation: I had just finished showing my other dog for her 3rd CD leg. I was amped about her getting her title. I finished with her minutes before I had to take him in the ring. He was amped when I was working/showing my other dog. He wanted to be out there with me. He didn't get it pulled together in time for our first run.

I was MORTIFIED!!! But laughing! Take the good with the bad.


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

trainingjunkie said:


> He didn't get it pulled together in time for our first run.


*I* didn't get *him* pulled together in time for our first run. 

Handling conflicts should be your responsibilty, not your dog's.


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

I promise you that I do not hold him accountable. I adore this dog. It's a sentence problem, not an indication of me blaming the dog.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

I still think it's part of the same 'idea' 
I've heard a lot of sport people say, "When the dog is on, it's ON." Particularly about dogs with a lot of 'character' and I'm sure you know what I mean!
I think a 'normal' dog that is by all means energetic, enthusiastic, etc... Might always qualify, finish, whatever... But it won't always be THE fastest, THE best, THE most memorable. Still, at the end of the day it is a champion.
Dogs like yours... I guess think of lightning. All that energy. It will always be deafening and mesmerizing, but it strikes where it strikes and you can't redirect its course. My point is, with THAT kind of energy, when your dog wins I'll bet he WINS. I bet during your 99 runs you KNOW from the first obstacle you're about to ace that one. And when he's off to a 'bad' start the energy is the same, but you can't redirect it and then you get 73. I can be completely wrong of course, your dog not mine  

"I maybe have 2 or 3 more years of running with this dog and I want to make the most of them."
I think you already are!

I've only watched videos of dogs running in nationals and watnot... And not to discourage you but I don't see dogs like yours taking home the grand prize at the end of the day. I think you are happily-doomed to WIN some and LOSE some (yes, capitalized. Not just normal boring win some, lose some) with this one. But honestly, I haven't watched those videos in ages because all the dogs start looking the same... Great energy and lots of control from the handler, but it all becomes about shaving off seconds from turns and stuff. I'd much rather watch dogs like yours.

If you did something like take him out of the ring the moment he made a mistake (or started jumping and yipping), maybe that might help him consistently run better? Would you be willing to do that though?


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

Canyx said:


> If you did something like take him out of the ring the moment he made a mistake (or started jumping and yipping), maybe that might help him consistently run better? Would you be willing to do that though?


"All dogs MUST compete"

Once you're in, you're in. It's a cage match, noooooooo body gets out alive, lol.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

HA! 
Well you know, I figure some dogs love being in the ring so much, the biggest punishment would be to stop running.


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

nope! 

Actually, I did pull him on agility courses for a while but it wasn't effective. Or I didn't do it long enough!

You are totally right. He isn't ever going to be a "champion!" But we will have great moments and bleak moments!

My goals keep getting modified! I want an RAE. A UD. And I really, really want a MACH. Seeings how I can't escape the clutches of Excellent, the MACH might not be realistic. We certainly are not ever going to be World Team material!!!! I used to want a UDX, but that ain't going to happen either! 

He's a trip.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Hahaa, in that case I think the answer to your thread is "letting go."


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

Canyx said:


> Hahaa, in that case I think the answer to your thread is "letting go."


I keep getting better at it!


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

btw, did I hear mention of a 3rd leg? ... lemon creme, over here :wave: please and thank you.

Congrats.


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

Thank you! Very happy! Earned with a very reasonable and dependable dog! 

Predictable too! She is joyful but not nuts!


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

I agree let go,, Major was a lighter color GSD,, so many times I would enter the ring like the 3rd person only to have the judge point to a far back corner lol.. "in order to make room for the 7 other dogs behind me to line up before me in the ring and put me at the very end (the totally not interested in seeing your dog position. One time we had such a huge class, I knew upfront he was a dark the better GSD judge, when I got the point the corner I stopped and asked the judge if he wanted me to stay and show in the class as me leaving just meant more room for the other dogs. He gave me oh you can stay if you wish. And I stay'd lol.. It was never about winning,, it was about the performance with Major the thrill to work with him beside him.. Major never won Best of Breed he finished well with the best of the breed to the very last run, he was the dog everyone remembered in the ring when they couldn't remember who actually took BB .. And often time spent from the judges to stop us to take time to speak with us, even the judges who personally dismissed us the second we stepped in the ring. You've paid your dues to get where you are together and you know your time is short for how long you will work together,, let go and don't over calculate ever second in points in the ring,, stay in the moment with your dog and he will be in the moment with you and let it rid to the end. Best wishes to you , yall sound like an awesome awesome team


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

Sometimes, letting go is easier said than done. LOL I would get ring nerves in obedience...sweaty palms, heart banging in my chest, all of that fun crap. I have a dog too that feeds off of my energy. Sweat palms and racing heart are not a good thing with a high drive dog that can read you like a book. 

I talked with my dog's chiropractor (who also practices on people and homeopathy) about it and she suggested a remedy called gelsemium. It can be very helpful with "stage fright" and I found it helped me out a lot. It's like Rescue Remedy for people. The best way I can describe is it's like having two glasses of wine without the drunk. LOL It settled me right down and I was really relaxed while in the ring. I have a hard time with people watching me...especially big name handlers watching. With gelsemium...I really didn't get fired up over that and I was able to be clear headed and the handler Lars deserves. 

I used it during run thrus, training parties, and matches which helped me get over "the watchers." I took it before a couple of trials and it helped me immensely get through our runs. I don't have to take it anymore because it helped me get used to feeling calm under the obedience ring's pressure and to be okay with feeling calm. You can get it at Whole Foods in little 30c pellets that you dissolve in your mouth. http://www.boironusa.com/products/gelsemium-sempervirens/


----------



## samshine (Mar 11, 2011)

My favorite trick to manage nerves is to pick just one thing to concentrate on, something that is under my control. Back when I did obedience, it could be something like keeping my neck and shoulders relaxed. Or be relaxed and smiling. We are beginners in agility, so my recent goal was to connect with my dog throughout the course. (happily achieved that goal last weekend out) A new goal for me might be to get my commands out early enough. When we come out of the ring, if I got that one thing right I feel like it was a success.

I concentrate on the one thing I have picked to work on, and everything else just goes on autopilot which is really the best way to perform. If we could just turn the brain off completely and go on 100% autopilot most people would have their performance improve greatly. That's why so many olympic athletes have their headphones on before a race with the tunes cranking. They get into the music so they can keep their brains turned off. 

One thing I can recommend for sure: NEVER think about placements, scores, or even qualifying.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I really get ring nerves too. Whatever happens is fine, but I get that adrenaline rush and nerves as I enter the ring and get set. It can help cause her to get zoomies, which is fun but not so good for a trial.

I'm currently reading through Control Unleashed and I think in class I'm going to start doing some "passive attention" exercises, like just sitting with her and massaging her/TTouch, both of us being calm, then doing a little "active attention" with heel work, easy tricks to help stretch and loosen her up, and then using those at trials before a run too. I think it will help us both. I don't want a super spazzy ramped up dog, I want her (and me too) to be calm and focused, and in tune with each other. It might work for the border collies to be explosive, but Nali don't run good that way!


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

Have you read "_Conquering Ring Nerves_", by Diane Peters Mayer?

Personally, I've found that performing in front of VERY large audiences helped me a great amount. Wee bit of flooding there I suppose, but it made trialling under the watchful gaze of a couple dozen peers seem like a la-dee-dah stroll in the park.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Had a judge give a wonderful bit of advice this weekend. She told us that your time with your dog is very short, you never know what lies ahead. Enjoy the moment because it could all end tommorrow. Play with your dog. Make it a happy memory for the both of you. My older dog is 8 I know his clock is ticking in agility. I played with him this weekend and didn't worry about the Q's. Because I was relaxed and happy he was too. We ended up Q'ing 7 out of 8 runs.


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

agility collie mom said:


> Had a judge give a wonderful bit of advice this weekend. She told us that your time with your dog is very short, you never know what lies ahead. Enjoy the moment because it could all end tommorrow. Play with your dog. Make it a happy memory for the both of you. My older dog is 8 I know his clock is ticking in agility. I played with him this weekend and didn't worry about the Q's. Because I was relaxed and happy he was too. We ended up Q'ing 7 out of 8 runs.


I posted this link in another thread too (apparently, I'm taking redundancy to whole new level, lol). But I think it supports your sentiment, exactly.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TfXGD4hP1Ro


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

Sometimes redundancy is a beautiful thing! Thanks for the link. It really does sort of sum it all up.

And HUGE congratulations to Agilitiy Collie Mom!!! Way to go!


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

trainingjunkie said:


> Sometimes redundancy is a beautiful thing! Thanks for the link. It really does sort of sum it all up.
> 
> And HUGE congratulations to Agilitiy Collie Mom!!! Way to go!


Thank you. He is such a good guy!!!


----------

